# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل فارسی نویسی دلفی اندروید حل شد

## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام دوستان.
من راه حلی رو پیدا کرده ام که مشکل فارسی که در اندروید برعکس می شد وقتی که برنامه ای در دلفی می نویسید رو حل کرده.
مثل دفعه های قبل timage یا فونت نیست.این راه حل یک کامپوننت هست که در سایت های خارجی با تلاش بسیار پیدا کرده ام.
با تشکر به ادامه مطلب توجه کنید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

یک نکته:ممکن است بعد از نصب این کامپوننت و استفاده از ان کمی کامپایل کردن آن کند شود.

بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم

برای نصب کامپوننت بعد از اکسترکت کردن فایل زیپ، در دلفی open project  را می زنیم.  لینک دانلود کامپوننت

بعد به محلی که کامپوننت رو گذاشته ایم می رویم و فایل مربوط به نسخه دلفی تون(مال من Xe6 هست اون رو انتخاب کردم)انتخاب می کنید و open می کنید.(مطابق عکس )

توجه:حتما باید نسخه دلفی تون Xe5,xe6 باشد ممکن است روی xe7 هم جواب دهد.

در قسمت سمت راست دلفی روی DPFAndroidPackagesXE6.dpi  یا .dpi5DPFAndroidPackagesXE (بسته نوع فایلی که باز کردید)کلیک راست کنید و روی گزینه Install بزنید(مطابق عکس)

چند لحظه صبر کنید تا پیغامی بیایید که متن ان نوشته شده باشد been install  بدین معنی است که کامپوننت نصب شد.

*نکته:*اگر موقع نصب پیغام خطا داد.که متنی را قرمز کرده بود ان متن را پاک کنید و خط بالایی ان را این علامت را(,)پاک کنید و بجای آن سیمیکلن بگذارید(;)و دوباره مثل بالا install کنید.(مطابق عکس)

بعد پروژه خود را باز کنید در انتهای کامپوننت های دلفی کامپوننت جدیدی ظاهر شده است که همه چیز دارد که می توانید Edit و text و button و... می توانید استفاده کنید و با خاطری خوش در ان ها فارسی تایپ کنید(از تمام زبان های راست به چپ پیروی می کند مطابق عکس)

حال در دلفی  منوی tools  تب option  به قسمت librery  بروید در این قسمت platform انتخاب شده 32 win  باشد(اگر ویندوز شما 32 بیت است اگر 64 بیت هست 64  win  رو انتخاب کنید)

بعد در قسمت librery path  روی button 3 نقطه دار کلیک کنید و ادرس جایی که کامپوننت را در ان جا add  کنید(مطابق عکس)

بعد در قسمت Debug dcu path روس button 3 نقطه دار کلیک کنید و مانند بالا انجام دهید.

بعد می توانید کامپایل را شروع کنید.

*نکته:*اگر به خطایی مانند عکس برخوردید پرژه خود را در جایی که کامپوننتان  را دارید ذخیره کنید و کامپایل کنید.بعد فایل apk شما در همان جایی که کامپوننتان هست تولید می شود. Yourcomponent/android/debug/bin

امیدوارم که مشکل فارسی شما در دلفی حل شود.

اگر کم و کسری یا غلط املایی وجود داشت به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.
باتشکر

----------


## Mask

مشکلی که این کامپوننت داره : اولا باید از کنترلهای خود کامپوننت استفاده کنید و  دوم اینکه قاطی میکنه و کنترلها یهو میچسبه زیر هم دیگه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله این مشکل رو داره ولی بهتر از هیچیه ولی اونم مشکلش رو حل می کنم و همین جا می گذارم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

روش دیگری هست که label و button هایتان را بدون کامپیوننت فارسی کنید.
این یک کانورتور هست که توسط حاج یوسف برنامه نویسی شده بود شما کافیه متن فارسی تون رو  این برنامه بنویسید و روی دکمه enable right to left بزنید یک نوشته درهم برهمی می دهد اگر این نوشته رو در قسمت text ایتم هایتون در دلفی بریزید در اندروید درست نشون می دهد مثلا:در برنامه 'سلام' تایپ کنید بهتون 'ﻡﻼﺳ' می دهد.اگر این رو در دلفی بریزید بعد از کامپایل در اندورید 'ﻡﻼﺳ' رو به صورت 'سلام' می نویسد.
با اجازه از حاج یوسف عزیز   لینک برنامه

----------


## babaksamady

نه دوستان یه کامپوننت داره به نام DPFJRelativeLayout اول بذارین رو فرمتون خاصیت align رو روی client بذارین بعدش همه ی کامپوننت ها رو رو اون بذارین دیگه جاشون عوض نمیشه

----------


## homayoun_c

http://www.devart.com دقیقا شبیه اتصال کامپوننت Ado میتونی ازش در برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی با دیتابیس اتصال بدی اما متاسفانه تریال هست و 15 روز بیشتر نمیتونی استفاده کنی اگه کرکش رو پیدا کردی حتما بگو ما هم دانلود کنیم , من تست کردم جواب داد اما متاسفانه من مشکلی دارم که فکر نکنم به این زودی حل بشه , اونم فارسی نویسی در اندروید دلفی هست , دوستان هم که ظاهرا گفتن نسخه XE8 هم فارسی رو ساپورت نمی کنه , دیگه امیدم رو کاملا از دست دادم!!!

----------


## abed_se2007

سلام 
آقا سورس برنامه  حاج یوسف رو داری بذاری برامون ممنوم

----------


## hadisalahi2

برای Edit چیکار کردید؟
یک کامپوننت از بچه ها هست توی سایت ، اما اصلا به درد نمیخوره و خیلی مشکل داره

----------

